

Solar Eclipses Viewed From Space - onreact-com
http://lpb.fieldofscience.com/2009/07/solar-eclipses-viewed-from-space.html

======
marvin
I traveled all the way from Norway to witness the eclipse in Asia last week.
Since most of HN is American, I assume that most people in here have never
seen a total solar eclipse. You should. It's the most stunning natural
experience I have ever had, and I happen to live in a place where beautiful
nature is very common ;)

Just make sure you can be pretty certain that the sky will be clear during
totality. The experience isn't about having a few minutes of darkness, it's a
package deal. Black sun with visible corona, birds not singing, night-like
darkness with dawn in every direction, the temperature dropping at noon..it's
surreal.

I haven't seen any pictures or videos come close to giving justice to how it
really feels. The dynamic range of our imaging equipment is far too low ;)

------
TallGuyShort
Some of the shadows appear to be mis-shapen (not circular). Is that due to the
picture being a composite of several pictures taken over time, or is that some
other phenomenon I'm not aware of? Maybe it's just me?

~~~
Flankk
The Sun, Earth and Moon do not need to be in perfect alignment for a solar
eclipse. You only have to be in the location of the Moon's umbra as it passes
over the Earth. The Moon's shadow lengthens as it reaches the edge of the
Earth.

I'm not sure whether the third image is a picture or a map projection.

~~~
nsrivast
In other words, the outline of the shadow should be a circle projected onto a
sphere.

------
Oompa
That's fascinatingly beautiful

~~~
onreact-com
To be honest to me it looks rather strange. Nonetheless it's a very unique
glimpse we can get here. Thus I submitted it inspite of the lack of "beauty".

~~~
Oompa
Strange but beautiful, at least to me.

